

Convert Twitter Boostrap to a "flat" design - nodesocket
https://gist.github.com/nodesocket/5843712

======
mark_integerdsv
How long until this flat fad fades?

It seems (to me at least) like very little thought goes into these designs
apart from 'it must be flat.'

There also seems to be very little variation in the final products. The
examples linked in the OP are indistinguishable from say, Microsoft's Technet
:
[http://social.technet.microsoft.com/wiki](http://social.technet.microsoft.com/wiki)

...I dont want everything to look the same. It's confusing and boring... Am I
alone in this?

~~~
esolyt
It's not a fad. The reason we are moving towards flat design is high
resolution displays. Flat design emphasizes typography which isn't ugly
anymore.

~~~
NoodleIncident
Hmm. Interesting.

I've heard a lot of reasons for this trend, but that's a new one to me.

~~~
esolyt
Typography is now beautiful and something to show off. There is no need for
glossy UI elements or textures to hide it. If you look at iOS and early
Android, everything they did was to hide the ugliness resulting from low-res
screen.

Today, the content itself is beautiful.

------
rpicard
I think the next iteration of Bootstrap (3.0) is largely flat. I could be
mistaken though.

~~~
parkrrr
The previews were all flat but I seem to recall that it was a temporary thing:
[https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/pull/6342#issuecomment-...](https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/pull/6342#issuecomment-12332378)

~~~
tagliala
may be permanent:
[https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/issues/8199#issuecommen...](https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/issues/8199#issuecomment-19630149)

~~~
rpicard
Oh, cool.

------
andyfleming
This doesn't really make bootstrap "flat". Removing rounded corners doesn't
make it flat. Removing shadows (and depth) is the main issue. You should be
removing borders too, right?

Even still, "flat" design isn't right for everything. Design should be
evaluated for the specific application. The design of bootstrap now is safer
than a "flat"-er option, IMO.

------
daenney
"Sometimes a new project doesn't need rounded corners or gradients. So we
decided to get rid of them. We <3 Bootstrap."
[http://www.littlesparkvt.com/flatstrap/](http://www.littlesparkvt.com/flatstrap/)

~~~
runn1ng
Flatstrap doesn't work for me (mainly, "download flatstrap" just.... downloads
the website... with standard Bootstrap.)

------
kmfrk
Already exists: [http://bootswatch.com/cosmo/](http://bootswatch.com/cosmo/).

I really like the theme for mobile devices, especially if it's very button-
based.

~~~
arocks
and another: [http://bootswatch.com/flatly/](http://bootswatch.com/flatly/)

------
keikun17
Isn't this what bootstrap 3 is trying to achieve? I haven't visited the
bootstrap 3 release candidate docs in a while but the last time I did it
seemed like it's going towards the flat direction.

------
juzfoo
I stumbled up on this while looking for Bootstrap 3.0 demo.
[http://bs3.codersgrid.com/](http://bs3.codersgrid.com/) And the design does
follow flat design principles

------
techaddict009
This is what something i was waiting for. Flat UI is completely into trends
this days.

------
abhidilliwal
!important, bad !dea

------
woah
Advanced.

